# Noises Off Set Help



## ccampbell (Dec 19, 2010)

We have a community theatre group who has recently bought an old store in our uptown area, and made it into a quaint blackbox. However, there isnt a ton of room for lots o massive sets. We are looking to do Noises Off this coming year, and I was wondering if anyone had ideas for the set. The ceiling isnt quite tall enough to do a traditional set completely on top of each other, so it would have to be modified. I would think that we would need to build in sections on decks and turn them, with the stair units being detachable. I would truly appreciate anyone's help or ideas on this, or if you know of other productions or links I should look at, please let me know. Thanks to all!


----------



## jmabray (Dec 19, 2010)

To be blunt - if your venue can't support the requirements of the show, then don't do the show.

Noises Off is really one of those shows that requires a second floor. My best advice is, since you're still in the planning stages, to find a different show to do.

I know that might sound like I am blowing you off, but I am thinking about the product that you will end up showing your audience. I think it is better to stay within your limitations and do a high quality piece than to go way out side of what your are physically capable of doing and do something substandard.

That's not to say you can't push yourself to do challenging pieces. Just be mindful of your spaces limitations and use them as strengths not weaknesses.


----------



## sk8rsdad (Dec 19, 2010)

On the other hand, there are many non-traditional ways to stage a play that can be very entertaining. One of the funniest scenes I ever worked on was a 5-door farce staged on a german masked stage with a single movable door. The choreography between the actors entrances and exits with the door arriving in place just in the nick of time was a thing of beauty.

Noises Off is a play within a play so there is the opportunity to take advantage of the limitations of the space and use them to influence the performance. You might consider a unit set with another set of flats to cover up the Nothing On set with the backstage set, rather than getting into revolves and trucks. The stairs need only be high enough to imply a second storey; that is, 3 or 4 steps and a landing with a jog.


----------



## ccampbell (Dec 19, 2010)

Thanks for your replies. I appreciate the candor and the ideas. Someone sent me a clip of a NO production where they did that - used only a few steps to imply another level, and in reality it was only a few feet off the floor. If anyone else has other thoughts, keep them coming! Again, thanks to all and happy holidays.


----------



## Cashwalker (Dec 20, 2010)

Could you link to this clip? One of the producers in my group has been looking to do it forever. It would be just about impossible for our stage in a traditional design.


----------



## BrianWolfe (Dec 20, 2010)

Lanka Euro Tube For Funny Videos, Movies, Songs - Noises Off Videos


----------



## jungle16jim (Dec 21, 2010)

Gotta agree with Jmabray about show selection, but here are some other ideas. I've designed the show twice for theaters that couldn't support a full second story. Instead, both times I put the 3 upper doors over the window seat and they were about 6 ft off the ground. I cut the upper doors down so they fit the space--12-14 ft. Both times, I wound up building the set in 3 wagon units connected with large C-clamps. 

I have heard of something similar to the flat idea in a thrust space, but didn't see it. That might be your only real option. 

If you're curious about my designs, send me a friend request on facebook (let me know who you are) and I've got both of those productions on there. Break a leg.

[email protected]


----------



## canadiagg (Jan 4, 2011)

i feel like not having the full flight of stairs would take away from the play a lot, as the running up and down the stairs, the separation of the upstairs from the main floor, and the falling down the stairs, makes the play. This show is really not suited for a small theater.


----------



## ArthurRiot (Jan 8, 2011)

What are the dimensions of your space? Where is the seating? The 2nd floor is practically a requirement for that show, but being that it's a show designed AROUND a set for a show, you might be able to work in the whole 'there's supposed to be a 2nd floor but there isn't' angle.

However, being such a new space, you might want to aim for something that fits more naturally into the space. The Foreigner is a great play, and can easily be done in a space like that.

Just saying.

Pictures of the empty space would help.


----------



## peacefulone61 (Jan 25, 2011)

I Designed and Directed Noises Off as my Senior Project in College. We did it on a 30' Wide stage that was 20' Deep and had 12' ceilings oh yeah no wings either. It was an interesting design project and even more fun to direct it. We did a split level. with a three foot tall stair to the bathroom then a right angle and another 2' up to the main level. the area under the split was where all the side table and the TV table were kept the office and the kitchen were stage left the main door was on the UR corner and the Other wall had the Lower level WC. all the Furniture was multi Purpose and could be reconfigure for Act 2. Each of the walls broke apart in 6' spans for easier moving and we faked act two with only keeping the second story unit visible. the other walls were tucked behind it stored flatly and just a passthrough was left. I hope that this helps a bit.


----------

